# Rogue 2017.5s REAL availableor are they off loading 2017 and calling them NEW



## Terrirites (Jul 23, 2017)

Searching for my new 2017 Rogue I went to many dealers locally and beyond. One enticed me greatly by pushing how Rogue is introducing a NEW "half year" model with lots on new standards features with minimal price increase. There are actually press releases from Nissan discussing the new model and how superior it will be. First dealer made it seem like no issue in getting one. Other dealer literally NEVER heard of it. Exasperating! Regardless... I pushed for this new 2017.5 and came up empty until I spotted a few on some lots. However, examining the stickers, they claimed a "2017.5" year but with the same old stuff. Has ANYONE run into this yet? The 2017.5 is supposed to be for le now and supposedly just bought one... yet no difference I can tell from the 2017 SV w/ premium navi package. I think my old salesman got himself in a little trouble by sharing the "secret" too soon. I can't be the only one confused and you can google the 2017.5 Rogue press kit... looks great!

Terrirites


----------

